# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  Xuất hiện xe SUV mới của VinFast đang chạy thử nghiệm

## phuong_hanh3112

Chiếc SUV mới được cho là của VinFast bị phát hiện đang chạy thử nghiệm, xe này có kích thước nhỏ hơn Lux SA 2.0, tương đương các dòng xe Honda CR-V hay Hyundai Tucson.Chiếc SUV mới của VinFast có kích thước ngang ngửa BMW X3 Có vẻ như hãng xe Việt chuẩn bị tung ra một dòng xe hoàn toàn mới. Chiếc SUV đang thử nghiệm của VinFast được che kín toàn bộ thân xe nhưng vẫn để lộ thiết kế đèn ban ngày đặc trưng từng có mặt trên hai mẫu xe anh em Lux SA 2.0 và Lux A2.0. VIDEO: Cầm lái LUX A2.0, "sếp" phó Vingroup tiết lộ chiến lược của VinFast Nhiều thông tin cho rằng, chiếc SUV mới của VinFast sẽ dùng động cơ điện hoàn toàn. Nếu đây là sự thật thì đây là mẫu xe đầu tiên sử dụng động cơ chạy điện được phân phối chính hãng tại Việt Nam.
Hệ thống đèn LED trang trí ban ngày trên chiếc SUV mới đặc trưng của dòng VinFast Lux
Kích thước của chiếc SUV này của VinFast đang chạy thử nghiệm được cho là phù hợp hơn với nhiều đối tượng khách hàng, cụ thể chiếc xe có vóc dáng gần tương đồng với các mẫu Crossover như Honda CR-V, Hyundai Tucson. Chiếc xe sử dụng bộ mâm 5 chấu của mẫu xe anh em Lux SA 2.0 bản tiêu chuẩn với kích cỡ lốp có vẻ nhỏ hơn.Nhiều người mong đợi mẫu SUV mới của VinFast sẽ tiếp tục sử dụng khung gầm của BMW, nếu vậy thì chiếc xe này sẽ có kết cấu tương tự dòng BMW X3. Tuy vậy, xe lại sử dụng động cơ điện chứ không phải động cơ xăng N20 như 2 dòng xe anh em Lux SA 2.0 và Lux A2.0 tung ra thị trường trước đó.
Chiếc SUV mới của VinFast dùng bộ mâm của Lux SA 2.0 tiêu chuẩn
Kiểu dáng của chiếc SUV mới này cũng được nhiều người đánh giá cao khi thiết kế tiệm cận xe sang với mâm lốp kích cỡ lớn, thân xe rộng ngang xe Đức. Nhiều khả năng chiếc xe này sẽ nằm trong tầm giá với VinFast Lux A 2.0.Nếu được đưa vào sản xuất và phân phối ra thị trường thì đây sẽ là mẫu ô tô điện đầu tiên được thương mại hóa tại Việt Nam, trước đó chưa có bất kỳ hãng xe nào giới thiệu phiên bản chạy điện với thị trường trong nước. Lý do lớn nằm ở cơ sở hạ tầng dành cho xe điện chưa có, điều mà VinFast có thể hoàn thiện trong tương lai nếu có kế hoạch bán ra xe chạy bằng điện.

----------

